# how to get out the old fuel pump on 95 nissan altima



## markray (Sep 17, 2009)

I am having trouble taken out the old fuel pump on my 95 nissan altima any suggestions on how to get it out ?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

If you already got to the fuel pump. You'll see that it's sitting in some type of bracket, there's some type of clip on that bracket which when been pressed it releases the fuel pump, but first make sure to disconnect the battery.

Im not real good at explaining but hopefully it helps.


----------

